# ADA 45P Forest scape



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello ! 
Beautiful forest scrape !!!

If you wanna use the Yoghurt method, you will need to fully cycle the tank first.
after all the wood mold gone.
Drain the whole think then start painting your youghut method.
make sure keep it moist but not dripping wet.
You will have some funky smell coming out but will gone in time.
Good luck.
and keep us post.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Crazy Bunny said:


> Hello !
> Beautiful forest scrape !!!
> 
> If you wanna use the Yoghurt method, you will need to fully cycle the tank first.
> ...


Thanks!

Is it also possible to put the spiderwood pieces in a tub and let them waterlog for weeks? Will this also remove all the mold in wood? I didn't let the tank cycle with wood on my 34 gal before putting moss on it.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Another cabinet didn't really like the other one. Only €5 and painted it with some old black paint that we have at home. Front will be hidden with a piece of fabric. 





Pieces are waterlogging to remove slimy coat.


----------



## finfan (Jun 16, 2008)

*Hardscape
*
image uploader

Love this look, can't wait to see it in the tank and progress


----------



## Foxbody Fanatic (Jul 19, 2017)

I am really liking the forest scape! Tagging along.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Made a good deal on a dennerle co2 system. Equipment is coming slowly together...




Not sure what I will do in this tank: diffuser or inline atomizer..


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

If it' an ADA Forest Scape, you must go diffuser. That's all they use. :laugh2:


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Tank arrived 

ADA is expensive but the tank looks beautiful!! Really happy with it.


Plan is to use the following plants:
fissidens fontanus
fissidens fox
flame moss
weeping moss
riccardia chamedryfolia
usuki moss
crepidomanes malabaricum


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Nothing better than the smell of a fresh opened aqua soil bag 

Here is the hardscape of my ada 45p forest. Hope you like it!


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Mosses came in today 
Got some usuki for free but it can only tolerate max 22 celcius. My tank will be 23 so not sure if it will survive.
Bestand 28-09-17 22 10 29 by Nigel H, on Flickr

Bestand 28-09-17 22 09 56 by Nigel H, on Flickr

Bestand 28-09-17 22 10 49 by Nigel H, on Flickr

Planted 1 month dry start now so the mosses will attach to hardscape. 
hardscape planted day 1 by Nigel H, on Flickr
SAM_0651 by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

Interesting scape. Good depth perception.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Chizpa305 said:


> Interesting scape. Good depth perception.


Thanks did my best to create some depth in this nano tank.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

New stuff came in 

Hopefully the hydor eth 200 will last a "long" time on my ada 45p. After reading it doesn't seem the best choice for a nano tank. But I don't really wanna build one my self or have a heater in the tank. So fingers crossed!

The eheim skim 350 is great but when I have to clean it, I have to remove it completely from the tank and always several shrimps are in there. So I decided to try the ocean free surfclear. The sponge can be removed when the skimmer is in tank and it has a safe guard for shrimps and fish. It's a little less strong than the eheim skim 350 but no problem because it is only an ada 45p.

I needed a thermometer and decided to buy one from ADA. 

Bestand 30-09-17 16 42 16 by Nigel H, on Flickr

Unfortunately my weeping moss is turning yellow/brown on the branches. It receives a lot of light. I spray two times a day and leave 2 openings open to reduce the chance of mold. Although there is already some mold growing. Hard to find the "perfect" balance to keep moss moisture enough and avoid mold. Also hard to remove the mold because I made some roots on the trees and it isn't very firmly attached with fishing line.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Received some bucephalandra moss from someone. Very happy with it. It grows low, compact and is not demanding. 

Bestand 06-10-17 21 29 37 by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

*Day 25*
Cycle is going fast with the eheim classic 150 that already has bacteria in it and the soil that has been in DSM for 3 weeks. Think I am going to add the Neocaridina heteropoda var. Yellow and clithon sp. after 3 weeks from now. Hopefully there will be enough biofilm by that time. 

ada 45p forest scape nigel day 25 by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

*Day 42*
Roots and Neocaridina cf. davidi yellow shrimp added to the scape. Moss growing slowly. Keeping the light intensity still low to avoid algae.


----------



## SLOBY (Feb 21, 2017)

Great tank!!!!! any updates? Pics?


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

SLOBY said:


> Great tank!!!!! any updates? Pics?


Thank you

Soon I have changed the scape a little bit with a beach of la plata in the front. More depth but it was hard to make the changes in a running tank. Will try to shoot a picture tomorrow 

I added 10 rasbora brigittae and 7 died , 70% loss!! I drip acclimated them for 4 hours and the tds of tank matched with the container. My GH is really low in the tank and in the store the GH is very high. Maybe the big difference killed them. 

Beside that my eheim 2211 second hand died after maintenance on a sunday. Lot's of stores closed had to drive 120km total for the last one in a store lol... Little bit of panic...


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

*Day 56*
Added a small beach bigger wasn't possible. It gives more depth IMO. 

ada 45p forest day 56 by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

New buce clump 'mini coin'. Got it very cheap only € 27 for 27 rhizomes (some very small). So only 1 euro per rhizome! If I buy it from stores here it is like 5 euro per rhizome. This was from a guy who imports straight from Indonesia. To reduce shipping costs he asks a lot of people and does 1 big order at a time. Had to wait a long time for it but all worth it. Hopefully they won't melt. Placed them in this tank and the 34 gal aswell. 

buce clump mini coin by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice, looks similar to the Buce I have in my mini s. It was called 'coin' something. Tank looks great, see you got the 60mm as well.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Again new fish from the store (boraras brigittae). The last time I bought 10, only 2 survived. Got 8 new from the store and after 7 hours of drip method tds matched with aquarium and container. When transferring already 2 fishes were dead?? Weak fish from the store?

Water parameters seems fine beside my GH is low around 5 and in store 10+.


----------



## SLOBY (Feb 21, 2017)

I would say that your acclamation procedure was spot on. If the fish were just recently acquired by LFS they could have been still adjusting to the last environment. I found some information on that species I hope that helps. 
Boraras brigittae ? Mosquito Rasbora (Rasbora urophthalma brigittae) ? Seriously Fish


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Quick scape today, ADA 45P dimensions - Hardscape Forest

ada 45p hardscape 2.0 by nigel by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Tried another store with more succes. Boraras brigittae are still a live and showing great colors already.
boraras brigittae by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice shot and pleasing bokeh


----------



## GeorgeGy (Dec 13, 2017)

Beautiful scape (and re-scape!). Love the Chili Rasbora!


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

*Day 86*


----------



## underH20garden (Dec 19, 2017)

very nicely done.  
any updates?


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

underH20garden said:


> very nicely done.
> any updates?


Thanks.

After contests I will update the thread (which still takes a long time)

Cheers


----------



## tankninja (Jan 27, 2018)

Love the concept of this tank. Excited to see an update sometime soon!


----------



## RSS (May 25, 2017)

Very interesting design concept. I have a nano that has been in situ for some time with no planed design and is fully cycled. This looks like just the thing. I have several low tech tanks wit a couple of mosses, is it very advantageous to have CO2 on a tank dedicated to moss?


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

tankninja said:


> Love the concept of this tank. Excited to see an update sometime soon!


Thanks I will update for sure 




RSS said:


> Very interesting design concept. I have a nano that has been in situ for some time with no planed design and is fully cycled. This looks like just the thing. I have several low tech tanks wit a couple of mosses, is it very advantageous to have CO2 on a tank dedicated to moss?


Thanks 

I never did a tank w/o co2 as during my research I learned it is one of the best investments one can make in planted tank. I think moss will look better with co2 and it is also easier to battle with algae.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I could back up what @Nigel95 is saying. Everything grows cleaner and fuller with co2. Because growth is faster algae has a harder time getting a foothold.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Neocaridina davidi var. Yellow
yellow shrimp by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

New Twinstar 450 e series for the ADA 45p. Lovely colors! Bought this already for the next rescape (brazil style). In that scape I will be using stems with colors so this led comes in handy. I like the design! 
new twinstar e series by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

First final shot is done. The photo is ok but it can improve a little more. Needs some time till the back fills in more, to have less negative space. But it feels good to have a good picture already in case something happens with the tank. When contests are over I will share the final shot with you guys 

Here you can see my setup how I do final shots. I don't use my twinstar when doing final shot because it will block out light of my external flashes. I use a very small led flood light above the tank so I can still see the position of the fishes. It is a lot easier when you have a hanging kit. It takes a lot of pictures to get that one with the fish in right position. Even after 180 photos I don't have the perfect photo with them all being in a line. The black cardboard is to reduce the amount of light entering in the camera lens. 
final shot ada 45p setup by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

So, growing out a tank is only half the battle? Getting that perfect shot doesn't come easy, I can attest to that. I can barely get a photo that isn't blurry or grainy, let alone, capture the details that are required to place well in an aquascaping contest. Nice work as usual. I love seeing those macro shots you capture. You even make an Amano shrimp look exotic.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks like someone @Nigel95 did there homework with aquarium photography, nice job.

It really is a dedication to the tank, photography, etc if you want to do well in contest. Top tanks appear in magazines, etc so having professional looking photos really help.

Many of the amazing tanks are done by people who work in the industry and setup the tank in their place of business and have unlimited inventory and several people taken care of it.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> Looks like someone @*Nigel95* did there homework with aquarium photography, nice job.
> 
> It really is a dedication to the tank, photography, etc if you want to do well in contest. Top tanks appear in magazines, etc so having professional looking photos really help.
> 
> Many of the amazing tanks are done by people who work in the industry and setup the tank in their place of business and have unlimited inventory and several people taken care of it.


It was definitely some research about getting what equipment and how to use it, to make a "proper" photo. Also external flash has a learning curve compared to continuous lighting. The internet and people like you on the forum helped me great in achieving this. Thanks 

It becomes a lot easier if you work with several experienced people on a tank. It also helps if you have access to a lot of hardscape and good prices. But it's not impossible to do it alone as a hobbyist. With social media and forum now a days you can ask people for feedback. It helps a lot. It requires some dedication to get the max out of a scape. For me I like the aspect to make that perfect final photo. It's a great memory later when you don't have the scape anymore. Not everyone has the equipment but I think a lot more people should enter contests. It's free and you have nothing to lose.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Made a new macro photo of my boraras urophthalmoides in the ada 45p forest. What fish do you keep in your nano tank?

boraras uropthalmoides by nigel by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

A detail macro shot of some very small fissidens fox and riccardia chamedryfolia moss on the spiderwood. 
Do you like moss and which one is your favourite? 
fissidens riccardia detail by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

Nigel95 said:


> A detail macro shot of some very small fissidens fox and riccardia chamedryfolia moss on the spiderwood.
> Do you like moss and which one is your favourite?
> fissidens riccardia detail by Nigel H, on Flickr


I love moss and nothing beats fissidens miroshaki. It's just gorgeous!


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

nel said:


> I love moss and nothing beats fissidens miroshaki. It's just gorgeous!


Looks very nice on pictures. Never had this species before.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Detail shot of the ADA 45P Forest
detail shot ada 45p by nigel by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

Wow, that filled in a lot since last I time I saw it. Looks like a shrimp heaven with all that moss growing everywhere. Nice job!


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Absolutely amazing what can be created inside a glass box! Very impressive.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Immortal1 said:


> Absolutely amazing what can be created inside a glass box! Very impressive.


Thank you man! 



madcrafted said:


> Wow, that filled in a lot since last I time I saw it. Looks like a shrimp heaven with all that moss growing everywhere. Nice job!


Yup changed a lot. Been a really low maintenance tank in terms of trimming. The shrimp are breeding so I think they are happy


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Fresh layer of new cosmetic sand


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

Nosy schrimps. Gotta love 'em.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

madcrafted said:


> Nosy schrimps. Gotta love 'em.




Haha yeah almost buried them [emoji28]


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

When the tank goes wild because it's hard and not fun to trim the moss in such a small space. And a little bit lazy of course  
room shot ada 45p nigel by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

Trimming a forest scape, is that even a thing? lol


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

Still looks really good man, great work. The attention to detail in your scape is really impressive.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

First time IIAC. I entered with two tanks and placed 78 with the 80cm and 292 with the 45P. Total entries of 533 from 45 countries. Have a nice weekend!

IIAC292-1 by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Final video. Final shot inside


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

Looks great! Could you tell use a bit about your fertilizer routine?


----------



## tls2death (Jan 7, 2018)

I really enjoy your scaping threads and appreciate the effort you make to share them with us Nigel, keep up the great work! Cheers


----------



## alindeman1989 (Aug 9, 2009)

Your tank is stunning!!! I recently got back into the hobby so this is a major inspiration


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Final shot. Rank 30 CIPS 2018 Nano category. 
Nigel Hoevenaar Blackwood final shot 1 AGA by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------

